# Broken trail cams



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi all. I hadn't visited this forum before, but it was suggested that I try asking here.

We have a huge problem with trespassers at our ranch. It is in Southern California, completely surrounded by National Forest.

I have a couple of trail cams. As you know, those puppies can be pretty spendy. And lots of locals have had their trail cams stolen. I also get my No Trespassing signs stolen. So I was thinking that if I could get a couple of broken trail cams to put in fairly obvious places, they could be decoys. They would be very well secured to trees, padlocked, etc. The working trail cams would then be in a less obvious place, filming whatever the trespassers are doing.

If anyone has any broken trail cams they are willing to part with I will

1. Pay for shipping.
2. Send some of my home made Sand Tart cookies from a recipe that has been in my family for at least 100 years.

And, you would have my undying gratitude.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Very good idea! Just make sure to hide the working one well. For some very cheap cams that take good pictures at close range, you can get Primos DPS units from Dicks Sporting Goods for $40 each. I have one of these and it has worked for years - and it gives off no flash, but it has a small red light that you can cover with black tape. They take photos every 10 seconds or so. But you need to be fairly close to get a good photo. Hope you catch them! If I had a broken cam I would send it, but the ones I have purchased that broke (within a week) were returned for a refund.


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

Try hiding your cameras in birdhouses. I have my driveway alarm in one and it works well.


----------



## staceyfb (Jan 13, 2005)

I have 2 you can have. Pm me


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you Stacey! I sent you a PM!


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

i've got two i use the same way....got one replaced once that was a year old.....


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Can't help you with the cameras but might I suggest painting the top of your fence post and any obvious trees on the property line with lavender house paint. This color is suppose to be a sign to tresspassers to keep out. It's the law here in OKlahoma, Arkansas, and Missouri. Might be your state too!


----------



## Farmerjonathan (Mar 11, 2013)

Get the good camera that takes the picture and sends it to your phone immediately. Even if they break it, you might get a picture of them and then of them doing it! People, if they would only work half as hard at doing the right thing the world would be so much better!


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

popeye-
PM me re: camera.


Wade


----------

